# Diesel Pusher



## CHARLES F. EDWARDS (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here and have an important question.  I'm going to look at a 1998 Voyager Diesel pusher on Monday.  They don't have the milage in the add but the pictures of it inside and outside it are butiful.  It's handles by a dealer.  I would like to know what is the average life of a Diesel engine?  Thank You.  Sorry if my spelling isn't the best.


----------



## Tropical36 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm new here myself.
I can only say that it's all about the money and condition, with the slide model values being a good 35% more than the non-slide models.
As for most diesels, the engine itself with a little luck, will probably outlast the coach, the rest of the chassis and maybe you, as well.
However maintenance and repairs are require of all engines and mechanical things with moving parts, as well.


----------

